# Aspiring Artist



## Nakeo (Mar 29, 2010)

Since i was in my younger teen years i'v always wanted to draw, but got addicted to games (fuck you WoW). Been trying to improve my artistic skill by getting books on how to draw and analyzing objects more deeply like the way the shadow forms and where lines being. Thing is, i'v been working with other side of my brain my whole life with more logic functions. Asides from the mandatory art classes i took in middle school, i never went beyond. Its just been something thats been itching at the back of my mind all my life and now i'm actually doing something.

What my question i would like to ask is how can i improve my artwork, or is there any good reading that could possibly help?


----------



## Taralack (Mar 29, 2010)

Like everyone who asks for help on this forum, I have the same advice for you - draw by observing real animals, look at references, look up human anatomy, etc. (assuming you want to draw anthros) Also PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE. I don't know how passionate about art you are, but someone like me who lives and breathes art, I'm drawing for 3/4 of the time I'm awake; I doodle on the train, I sketch stuff up in class, etc.

Zydala posted a link to a great drawing tutorial a few weeks ago - http://hippie.nu/~unicorn/tut/xhtml/

As for reading, if you can get your hands on a copy of this book, it's really good. While it doesn't have a whole lot about HOW to draw, per se, I found it a good inspirational spring board for starting furry art.


----------



## Nakeo (Mar 29, 2010)

That link was exactly what i was looking for, i mainly struggled with perspective and proportions. it seems like that guide explains it pretty well, thx =)


----------



## Zydala (Mar 29, 2010)

if you haven't yet, and you're interested and can find one cheap (I'm almost 100% positive you can), look up the book "Drawing from the Right Side of the Brain". Doesn't really go over drawing things as much as changing your perspective on how to see shapes and really figuring out form. It was a neat brain exercise for me! :>

Glad the link helped, too. Thanks to Tora for posting it! haha. :>


----------



## FireFeathers (Mar 30, 2010)

First off, don't let that kind of "I'm mostly a left-brain person, i'll never be able to be a right-brain artist!" thinking get to you.  For one, Creativity is found on both sides of your brain, just slightly above each temple- so that's crap. Two, some of the best artists are those left-brain artists. You rationalize things more instead of feeling through them, pump out artwork when you need to, rather then when you feel like it. It's helpful for improving. Books work better for us.  I'll list the ones that aren't an arm and a leg to buy. 

That said, i've got a freaking plethora of books I use, but the main helpful ones being:  Ken Hultgren's "The Art of Animal Drawing"  Which is both a how-to, and a pose and perspective guide. It's a fantastic, cheap little book
:  http://www.amazon.com/Art-Animal-Dr...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1269960918&sr=8-1


For human anatomy reference: Drawing Human Anatomy by Giovanni Civardi : This book is good for learning muscles, visualizing form, good for generally knowing in any anthro or human drawing. I've only seen it at a little specialty art store, but I think amazon should have it...  Ah! they do! :  http://www.amazon.com/Drawing-Human...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1269961184&sr=1-1


And for Pose: "Comic Artist's Photo reference" series is pretty good. I've got the one on women and girls, but all of them seem pretty spot-on, good for referencing off of. : http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...+photo+reference&x=0&y=0&sprefix=Comic+artist

Phew! Don't give up, and again, don't let that left-brain right-brain crap get to you.


----------



## HyenaIsSpider (Apr 2, 2010)

As for books, I find it handy to have books with drawn reference as well as photo reference of human anatomy. It's great to see how people interpret it, but it also helps to see photos of how it actually is. 

Best thing is practice, draw often. C:


----------



## Wasabi (Apr 8, 2010)

Be observant, and practice practice! Try not to pressure yourself, either. Just relax and let loose- sometimes you will find this is when you learn the most.


----------



## Epni (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah i used to suck at it too. But you gotta just focus on it and appreciate it.


----------



## eyeplusfork (Apr 16, 2010)

WoW is the work of the Devil, man. XD  I hate to admit but I skipped many a class in college in favor of guild shit.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 16, 2010)

eyeplusfork said:


> WoW is the work of the Devil, man. XD  I hate to admit but I skipped many a class in college in favor of guild shit.



Yup that was me two years ago.


----------



## eyeplusfork (Apr 17, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Yup that was me two years ago.



And now i'm hearing all kinds of rage (on the web AND IRL) about people getting hacked and all their items sold.  Happened to a friend.  Then Blizzard goes and suspends his account for auctioning stuff for gold, even though it's what the hacker was reported as doing.  UGH DRAMA.  no thanks.


----------

